# Free Stopover



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not try The Black Horse Monks Horton TN25 6AP [email protected]
Free if you have a meal in the pub electric, loos, showers, free wifi just 4 miles from the tunnel oprn all year


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

willetttiger said:


> Why not try The Black Horse Monks Horton TN25 6AP [email protected]
> Free if you have a meal in the pub electric, loos, showers, free wifi just 4 miles from the tunnel oprn all year


your Pub?


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

yes its my pub (Advertising URL removed by moderators)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*stop*



willetttiger said:


> yes its my pub (Advertising URL removed by moderators)


Magic, thanks.

TM


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Will do you seve meals on Monday 4th October??

Room for an Augusta ca 8Mtrs.

Cater.


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

yes we serve food 7 days a week including christmas day and we have room look forward to seeing you if you are using sat nav make sure you get off the M20 at J11 and not J10


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I'll be there, about 18:00


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

we look forward to seeing you


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to say that we stayed one night at the Black Horse back in the summer. Great stopover for a lovely meal and a superb choice of real ales


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pub*

www.thebestpubintheparish.com


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This sounds and looks great, just up our street as we like to stop over before the Ch Tunnel and always have a meal somewhere.

Is it best to phone first to book a place for overnight?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I think we went in July, a Friday night. We did call at lunchtime on the day - they were very relaxed, no problems. It dii get quite busy whilst we were there, but it is a large venue, inside and out! Best to let them know, would be my advice. Do make a post to let everyone know how you got on! ( please..)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why dont you run a Rally on MHf about time we had more in Kent.


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Any time someone wants to run a rally they would be more than welcome


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks
will be going over in Nov so may pop in and see you but will ring first

Phill


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've stayed there several times now. Good food and very conveniently placed for Dover and the Tunnel.


----------

